# Recommend SSCX w/ Disc Brakes



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a single speed cyclocross bike with disc brakes. Something like the Bianchi Roger, only more awesome. I race road, SS XC and track; now I'm interested in getting into cross. I plan on racing this season. 

It would be nice to see a complete bike with all the trendy, hyped up bells and whistles:

Hydraulic brakes (flat bar is a possibility)
BB30
Carbon Fork (carbon frame?)
Tapered head tube
Internal cable routing
Around $1500
Absurd? Yes. But this is my dream SS XC bike, so why not dream big? 

Is this bike out there? How close can I get? 

If you think I have to go custom, can you recommend a good frame/fork combo?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe with a chain tensioner or something


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok???


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

wait for some of the 2011 offerings... Raleigh has something like that.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! 

The closest I found is the Raleigh Furley: 










I like it.


----------



## AlwaysHungry (Jul 30, 2011)

you could build one up yourself. just pick a frame/fork combo with disk brake tabs. the new jake the snake is one i think


----------



## Schmucker (Apr 19, 2008)

Foundry Auger Disc with a BB30 eccentric adapter. All of it.


----------



## UBUram (Jul 30, 2011)

i think that new Raleigh Furley is choice...and supposed to be in the $800 range...super simplicity...

if you're serious about RACING 'cross (and not just riding a 'cross bike), i would stick with the drops...there's a reason they've been racing them that way for decades and decades 

even jumping into racing cx on a ss would not be 'typical' but that is the direction i'm heading (since i've already done my first xc race on a ss...loved it!).

good luck....get the Furley and modify as you go...looks like a solid ride...Raleigh seems to be ahead of the game with regards to SSCX...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet. 

Now if I can just complete the hype dream bike with a belt drive on this single speed full carbon, BB30, internal cable, hydraulic brake, flat bar with a tapered fork cross bike.


----------



## hoosiernick (Aug 1, 2011)

same frame as the roper


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

the more i read about the Raleigh Furley, the more i like it. apparently it will have vertical dropouts and RD attachment point, and an eccentric bottom bracket (it will come with BB30) - that way, if you want to convert from a single speed to a geared bike its easy.

it makes the bike very versatile.


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

Any idea on the rear hub spacing for the Furley? Sounds like it has a geared cassette and single speed kit on rear hub, is that right?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Any word of tihs bad boy? I'm quite interested in it. Anyone know the max tire size?


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

WMBigs said:


> Any idea on the rear hub spacing for the Furley? Sounds like it has a geared cassette and single speed kit on rear hub, is that right?


Catalog specs a Joytech Alloy Disc Cassette QR 32h rear hub.

No specs on rear spacing or max tire width though. Come equipped with Kenda 32's.


----------



## r0dman (Feb 17, 2008)

I want one (two - one for my wife too) of these so badly but the Australian distributor isn't bringing them in apparently.

Anyone know of similar alternatives? EBB or BB30, and disc. I'm happy to consider frameset only..


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Specialized disc Crux, with a BB30 eccentric or a chain tensioner.


----------



## roadscrape (Apr 22, 2008)

*Raleigh Furley*

Your local REI can order a Furley for you if that store doesn't have them. 

I was told second hand via a Raleigh rep that thier first shipment of Ropers and Furleys sold out within weeks of the first shipment. 

Another shipment of Furleys and Ropers should appear soon. If you know you want one, I would place a pre-order through the dealer. 

That Furley sure is looking good. Some lighter wheels, couple of component makeovers and it will feel very racey - and in this case, racey is fun.

Enjoy


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

and the winner is...










https://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2012-civilian-le-roi-le-veut-10923.html


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> and the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty sweet!

:thumbsup:

And a whole lot lighter than the Furley.


----------



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

I love you man.over the same issues, coming to the same conclusions, and beating my head against the same walls.

and then you show this...

Done and dusted. That's my next bike. Now to wait for that 2012 CC Giro coupon...COME ON BOYS< HURRY IT UP, SO I CAN BUY THIS BAD BOY!

i have been puzzling


Local Hero said:


> and the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

I am testing a Furley this weekend.

Did you get the Le Roi? It's on my VERY short list.

The one thing that concerns me is the 130 spacing. But then, it's a steel bike...

The other thing that concerns me is that it is its first year of production...



Local Hero said:


> and the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

RayWhitney said:


> The other thing that concerns me is that it is its first year of production...


So is the Furley....where did you find one?


----------



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

One of my LBS is a raleigh dealer. The sales rep has one.

To the point of "first year of production", let me clarify...

Civilian is in its first year of mass production. It was a former framebuilder who now heads up a house brand for backcountry.com. I emailed with him. he is standing behind the product, but first production years are always iteresting (whatever the industry).

Raleighs have been around forever, so I am inclined to trust a little more.

I'll report on the ride ASAP.




Swerny said:


> So is the Furley....where did you find one?


----------



## r0dman (Feb 17, 2008)

Any steel, disc PF30 frames available instead? I'm really hoping to find something with vertical dropouts for my wife. If it involves tensioning a chain in the flat tyre fixing process, there's room for failure. lol


----------



## RayWhitney (Mar 25, 2009)

Quick update:

I picked up the Furley. It is 25 pounds. The brakes are "touchy". 

It's great when your LBS guy is honest enough to tell you that the first thing you will do to upgrade is dump the brakes for new ones.

Riding it tomorrow!



RayWhitney said:


> One of my LBS is a raleigh dealer. The sales rep has one.
> 
> To the point of "first year of production", let me clarify...
> 
> ...


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> and the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this have fender mounts on the fork? Appears to on the frame but not upfront...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

RayWhitney said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I picked up the Furley. It is *25 pounds*. The brakes are "touchy".
> 
> ...


That's why I opted to build up a crux.


----------

